# EWR Original Woods!



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

Been wanting to have my EWR adapted for disk brakes for a while now and finally got the job done. Ted Wojcik was kind enough to do all the work and he did a great job. Super nice and does great work-i highly recommend him to anyone. (He was kind enough to share what he was working on and man-there is some beautiful stuff coming out of that shop!) But here's the pics-before and after. Keeping the black paint was a no brainer for me but decided to go with some custom cut chrome decals. (thanks to Rick at Premier Signs & Graphics in PA) Turned out pretty nice and was worth the wait. Opted for full housing from front to rear. The frame was so beat up when i handed it off. My jaw just about dropped off my noggin when i saw the new paint. Build specs are:

EWR Original Woods frame
serial number: R-HE-119-7-94 (R=(?), HE=hairy eyeball, almost became name according to jay..1=nothing, 1=1st prod. run, 9=9th in batch, 7=July, 94=1994

mavic 325ex matched with dt 240s hubs, dt spokes and nips
Race Face Turbines
36t race face ring up front, 16t Boone cog out back
Shadow Conspiracy Interlock Chain
Avid mechs f-180, r-160
Avid speed dial 2 (oldies but goodies)
Race Face DH bars
Thomson Post
Thomson Stem
SDG bel air saddle
Yeti Lock-on Speed Grips
Rock Shox Revelation
shimano 636 pedals.. (had 'em since '98-99, they still are going strong!)
FSA Pig Dh headset
Rear Tire- Conti Vertical Pro 2.3 (somehow it fits..)
Front Tire- panaracer Fire FR 2.4


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmm,very nice.


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

i'm working on getting some bigger/better pics uploaded..


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:That's sharp!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice resto work!


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Please do, that's a great looking bike.

jw



khenry44 said:


> i'm working on getting some bigger/better pics uploaded..


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

*Bigger Pics*



GrumpyOne said:


> Please do, that's a great looking bike.
> 
> jw


Here you go.


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

*Before / After*

And some more for good measure. Before and after. enjoy.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks AWESOME! I love the chrome decals.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

I am not the biggest fan of modern stuff on old frames, but this package looks ace


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Is that frame ok geometry wise with the longer travel fork and just out of interest how high is the bb?


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Whenever I convince myself I don't need discs on my '94 Grove X, somebody like you comes along and changes my mind:madmax: 

Seriously, bike looks awesome, enjoy it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

LIFECYCLE said:


> Is that frame ok geometry wise with the longer travel fork?


If you wanted to preserve the original geometry to be pure-its definately not at the original head angle. however i do not feel it taking anything away from the ride as there is a bit of sag when i am seated. Catalog states original headtube angle is 72-i'd guess its at about 73? I normally run it at about 120-125 when riding singletrack but dial it up to the full 130 when i'm descending. That is the nice thing about the revelation-i can adjust travel when i need less/more.



LIFECYCLE said:


> how high is the bb?


 LOL: 14.25" (Thats on concrete to center of the bb and keep in mind i've got some serious meat on the wheels right now... axles sit at 13.25", wheelbase is about 42.5")

thanks to all for the kind words.


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

Elevation12 said:


> I am not the biggest fan of modern stuff on old frames, but this package looks ace


thank you. i was sort of taking inspiration from something along these lines..


----------



## chrisg (Jun 10, 2005)

That is the real deal right there. Very sweet.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*khenry44: Moved back to PA, right?*

Nice build! Man, I remember that frame from way back! Seriously, nice job.
Still riding mine. Been thinking about a newer, more travel fork for mine also.
Lets get these two Woods Bikes together for a ride soon!
Nice that you got the Conti Vert Pro 2.3 in the rear. I tried a Conti Survival Pro 2.3 but no luck.
Currently, running a WTB Weirwolf 2.1 in the rear (slightly wider/cushier than a Velociraptor) and a Weirwolf 2.3 front.

Eric


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Again, that bike is gorgeous! Do you worry about the rear wheel moving back on the disc brake side without using any type of tugnutt or the like to keep it in place?


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I bet it pops wheelies like no other!


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Eastcoaster said:


> .
> Lets get these two Woods Bikes together for a ride soon!
> Eric


Don't forget about me  . Let's make it a threesome. Did I just say that?


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

J Ro said:


> Don't forget about me  . Let's make it a threesome. Did I just say that?


Hey, are Groves welcome on this ride???


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> Hey, are Groves welcome on this ride???


Of course! :thumbsup: I almost mentioned you in my post. I was thinking that you would come if we could ever pick a date and time.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*Groves....on this ride?*

Absi,,,freakin...lutely!


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

MMcG said:


> Again, that bike is gorgeous! Do you worry about the rear wheel moving back on the disc brake side without using any type of tugnutt or the like to keep it in place?


No worries-i use a bolt on rear hub. No worries with this setup.


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

Eastcoaster said:


> Nice build! Man, I remember that frame from way back! Seriously, nice job.
> Still riding mine. Been thinking about a newer, more travel fork for mine also.
> Lets get these two Woods Bikes together for a ride soon!
> Nice that you got the Conti Vert Pro 2.3 in the rear. I tried a Conti Survival Pro 2.3 but no luck.
> ...


Eric-stilll living up here in NH. But come home to PA for some south mountain action here and there. I've got some friends back home that have some EWR's and we've been talking about an "EWR Ride of Death" at some point. We'll have to see how many of these suckers we can get on the trail at once...


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

Nice looking bike! I always kinda wanted an EWR but it was hard to justify, living in the AZ desert. Your build and color choice reminds me of one of my current projects...also an old frame being sullied with modern parts....but I'll be sticking to a 63mm fork ;-)


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

J Ro said:


> Of course! :thumbsup: I almost mentioned you in my post. I was thinking that you would come if we could ever pick a date and time.


Cool I've got a camper on a permanent site in Jim Thorpe, that might make a good rallying point.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Yo KHenry,

The head angle will actually become more shallow as the axel to race length becomes greater and the bottom bracket higher.

You're probably running the HA in the high 60's with the long travel fork in your standard cross country setting, inclusive of sag. Although this will slow the steering from the original intent, most riders find this to be a good thing, as the original Woods bike was a handful til you became accustomed to the aggressive position.

Beautiful resto, it's nice to see a classic remain classy and modern.

cheers,

rody


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice, great job :thumbsup:


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

Rody said:


> Yo KHenry, The head angle will actually become more shallow as the axel to race length becomes greater and the bottom bracket higher. You're probably running the HA in the high 60's with the long travel fork in your standard cross country setting, inclusive of sag.


yes-thank you for catching that.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Thats go to rate as one of my favourite bikes ever and i keep comming back to it every day to have a look.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Also one of my favorite bikes of all time.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*Dead Thread?*

Keep it going! 
Any E-Motion photos out there to add to the mix?
[Although, I prefer my Woods Bike frame... ;-).....]


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I like this Eastcoaster guy as he seems to hang about and revive the threads that interest me aswell.


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

khenry44 said:


> Eric-stilll living up here in NH. But come home to PA for some south mountain action here and there. I've got some friends back home that have some EWR's and we've been talking about an "EWR Ride of Death" at some point. We'll have to see how many of these suckers we can get on the trail at once...


I live in NY but go out to PA for riding all the time. Have a '95 EWR Original Woods bike here and I'd love to join up for an EWR ride! My e-mail is [email protected] if it ever looks like this'll happen.


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

XJGPN said:


> Have a '95 EWR Original Woods bike here


Any chance of posting some pics? thanks!


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

khenry44 said:


> Any chance of posting some pics? thanks!


How's this one:










I also have a Mettle with a similiar restomod treatment  Still need to make an adapter for the new bashguard but other than that, it is done as well.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*Anyone ever use a Salsa Fliplock lever on their seat post?*

Never really liked my bolt clamp on the frame. Really have to crank it down. Love the clean look it offers.
Heard of riders back in the day cutting off the frame (Yes, really...makes me cringe) just below the bolt tabs to use a reg. collar/quick release...or having the bolt and tabs removed.

Just wondering if you all thought that one could get the post tight enough with a Flip Lock seat bolt?


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

I've seen people just grind off the seat bolt parts and use a collar. Not on an EWR, but it works. I've considered doing that myself because I wish I had a QR seatpost (Only thing on this bike that never made sense to me. The frame is such a pig already, why try to save weight there?). I just am not crazy about modifying the frame much from stock. Same thing that kept me from putting on a disk brake mount... although I really want one



Eastcoaster said:


> Never really liked my bolt clamp on the frame. Really have to crank it down. Love the clean look it offers.
> Heard of riders back in the day cutting off the frame (Yes, really...makes me cringe) just below the bolt tabs to use a reg. collar/quick release...or having the bolt and tabs removed.
> 
> Just wondering if you all thought that one could get the post tight enough with a Flip Lock seat bolt?


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*I'm right there with you on not wanting to mod my frame*

I've wanted discs as well
But, Salsa sells just the Flip Lock Lever/Bolt. Would allow the orig. frame's bolt to be put back in anytime.

I do have one of their Collar/Flip lock lever on my Smorgasbord frame though.

Sorry. Just checked Salsa's site and the quick release binder bolt is called the 
Flip-Off Seat Post Binder Bolt.

http://www.salsacycles.com/skewers.html

Think that it'd work? (tight enough?)


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

And I'm spent. 
I agree, beautiful restoration.:thumbsup:


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

Eastcoaster said:


> Lets get these two Woods Bikes together for a ride soon!





J Ro said:


> Don't forget about me  . Let's make it a threesome. Did I just say that?





WTB-rider said:


> Hey, are Groves welcome on this ride???





khenry44 said:


> I've got some friends back home that have some EWR's and we've been talking about an "EWR Ride of Death" at some point. We'll have to see how many of these suckers we can get on the trail at once...


I want to propose a ride for all us EWR guys. Jay just e-mailed me (and a ton of other people) about this ride:



Jay DeJesus said:


> Oh boy, it's that time again. On Sunday Nov. 4th, the Dirt Jumping and XC world will converge upon Rancho Relaxo (A.K.A. Ted's Backyard)in Downingtown, PA for the Ruckus at the Ranch. Ted has cooked up a lot of new cool lines this summer, and is ready to treat you to a trick or two! The place is really rocking with a new 5' tall 180 berm, a roller line, etc. etc. There will be pumping music, pumping riders and pumping keg taps all day. Great food, too. There will also be an XC ride in the AM, followed by the BBQ. Remember, the lines are also XC bike friendly, so bring flat pedals and an allen wrench for your XC rig. More details to follow.
> 
> Also, Ted is still as of yet to settle on the name of the Jam. Your vote counts:
> 1) Ted's Ruckus at the Ranch
> ...


I did it last year and it was an awesome time... but I had one of only 3 EWR's there (One other Original Woods Bike and a Mettle.) and I was the only guy to actually ride it on the XC ride. I'm definitely going to be there.... and Jay is going to be there... so it sounds like you guys should all try to make it out there too  If you need directions let me know.


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah...my priorities are a little skewed right now...


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

Hmmm.... I was really expecting more response to this. Are people not interested, or should I post a new topic to get some attention? I just figured the talk of the EWR ride originated in this thread, and all us EWR guys were checking it out so might as well leave it in here. Let me know.



XJGPN said:


> I want to propose a ride for all us EWR guys. Jay just e-mailed me (and a ton of other people) about this ride:
> 
> "Originally Posted by Jay DeJesus
> Oh boy, it's that time again. On Sunday Nov. 4th, the Dirt Jumping and XC world will converge upon Rancho Relaxo (A.K.A. Ted's Backyard)in Downingtown, PA for the Ruckus at the Ranch. Ted has cooked up a lot of new cool lines this summer, and is ready to treat you to a trick or two! The place is really rocking with a new 5' tall 180 berm, a roller line, etc. etc. There will be pumping music, pumping riders and pumping keg taps all day. Great food, too. There will also be an XC ride in the AM, followed by the BBQ. Remember, the lines are also XC bike friendly, so bring flat pedals and an allen wrench for your XC rig. More details to follow.
> ...


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*I'm definitely interested.....*

I'll actually be about 3 hours out of town that weekend....BUT I'm thinking about driving back home late Sat. night to attend on Sun. then drive back. That sounds better than it'll probably feel when the time comes but I would do it.

I received this thread notice the other day and mistakenly deleted the email. Just posted today over on the PA boards to see if anyone knew anything.

Glad that you posted.
I'd be an addition of one Original Woods Bike frame to the festivities!

Is there to be an XC ride on the Trestle Bridge trails that day as well?


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Those bikes are amazing.


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

Good deal... I'm not much closer so we'll both have the long drives in  I don't know the area that well... last year I did the XC ride, and going purely on memory and guesses while looking at a map I think we were riding on trails in/near Jones Pond Uwchian Twp Park. But looking at it on the map it looks a lot smaller than the area we were riding in, so I'm not sure.



Eastcoaster said:


> I'll actually be about 3 hours out of town that weekend....BUT I'm thinking about driving back home late Sat. night to attend on Sun. then drive back. That sounds better than it'll probably feel when the time comes but I would do it.
> 
> I received this thread notice the other day and mistakenly deleted the email. Just posted today over on the PA boards to see if anyone knew anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*Oops! Forgot to mention...*

I actually live in the area. Just will be away for a week or so around 3+ hours outside of the area and would come back for the event. 
I forgot. Ted lives near Marsh Creek Lake area. You were probably on the Marsh Creek trails. 
An extra mile or so and the Trestle Bridge trails are there. (Near Victory Brewing Company! ;-)
I'd vote for those trails for the XC ride...but, with the gig goin' on back at Ted's, there'd be no need for Victory....although a mini keg or three from there would be nice! ;-)


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*If you added drop bars to that setup...*

You could get even more "aero" when pulling the kid(s)!

Not laughing atcha, just with ya. I have two young ones under 3!

Nice frame!


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

The poor EWR was the only bike in the quiver with suitable chainstays for the trailer clamp, so indignity of indignities, she pulled trailer duty! Already set up as a singlespeed, so still a good time when the baby buggy stays at home.

Cheers!


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

utahdog2003 said:


> Yeah...my priorities are a little skewed right now...


BLASPHEMOUS!! Seems you turned it white in fear of being seen by other Original Woods...


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

khenry44 said:


> BLASPHEMOUS!! Seems you turned it white in fear of being seen by other Original Woods...


No shame here. Still wears the original Fresh Frame Grade AA paint, circa March 1995. Been thinking about the disc conversion though....and what's been holding me back is fear of losing the little Fresh Frame logo near the bottom bracket on the non drive stay. After this thread I may pull the trigger.


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

utahdog2003 said:


> No shame here. Still wears the original Fresh Frame Grade AA paint, circa March 1995. Been thinking about the disc conversion though....and what's been holding me back is fear of losing the little Fresh Frame logo near the bottom bracket on the non drive stay. After this thread I may pull the trigger.


Didn't think so and no harm meant! Paint looks great in the pic. A quick search pulled this up... maybe still in business not sure:

Fresh Frame (frame painting & repair)
33 Lee Alley, Ephrata, PA 17522 
717-721-9644

pull the trigger on the disk brake tab, its worth it for sure!


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

khenry44 said:


> Didn't think so and no harm meant! Paint looks great in the pic. A quick search pulled this up... maybe still in business not sure:
> 
> Fresh Frame (frame painting & repair)
> 33 Lee Alley, Ephrata, PA 17522
> ...


No harm taken. My skin is thicker than that! :thumbsup:

Thanks for the info on the FF folks. I'll give it a shot.

Of course, I'll have to buy something to pull the trailer while the EWR is out to the spa...maybe a nice Fat?


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

utahdog2003 said:


> No shame here. Still wears the original Fresh Frame Grade AA paint, circa March 1995. Been thinking about the disc conversion though....and what's been holding me back is fear of losing the little Fresh Frame logo near the bottom bracket on the non drive stay. After this thread I may pull the trigger.


Yeah I hear you on the logo thing


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

J Ro said:


> Yeah I hear you on the logo thing


Dead Sexy.


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

utahdog2003 said:


> No harm taken. My skin is thicker than that! :thumbsup:


figured the skin was thick! i like the full rigid btw. Be srue and post up the end result if you do have it converted. Let me know if you need the EWR graphics as i have them in vector format for repaint.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

utahdog2003 said:


> ..what's been holding me back is fear of losing the little Fresh Frame logo


I'm missing something here, could you fill me in?

I talked with Fresh Frame in the past. Very unprofessional and rude, IMHO. So I went elsewhere for the paint work.

Pinguwin


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> I'm missing something here, could you fill me in?
> 
> I talked with Fresh Frame in the past. Very unprofessional and rude, IMHO. So I went elsewhere for the paint work.
> 
> Pinguwin


Guin, I'm a little surprised to hear that. I had him refinish a frame of mine since he was local. I thought he was pretty cool dude and easy to work with. He spent a lot of time with me even after told him I was only looking for a "basic" refinish. He had tons of pics of some of cool the sweet frames and helmets he did. I remember one in particular, it was the frames and helmets for the Celestial Seasons Tea race team. Attitude aside he did amazing work.

I wonder if you caught him on a bad day (god knows I have mine)


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*I'll check on Fresh Frame for you....*

I live right down the road. Actually, I was through Ephrata about a half hour ago. Was out near Stoudt's Brewery in Adamstown.

Utahdog, I hear you on the tab convert. This thread has me thinkin too. BUT, that means also getting rid of the v brake tabs and the seat clamp tabs so that I can run a Salsa Flip Lock.

J Ro. Glad to see you chime back in! Was waiting for that!

Actually, I rolled my EWR into Shirk's Bike Shop in East Earl, PA a while ago. Joe Williams of Williams American Cycles...and EXCELLENT builder...he was formerly of Serrotta...was in there.
He actually worked for Bryon (Byron?...don't know..I forget...) at Fresh Frame when he first moved to the area and he almost crapped. Joe aparently helped on the last run of frames in 97. It was a blast from the past for him.

Khenry44, I'll def. be dropping you a line if I ever decide to do anything to the frame for the graphics!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Jro, I know that people aren't always consistent, that's why I put in the IMHO. I have to go on what my experience is. I have a LBS that turned me off very strongly. I ended up going back to him as the other shops in town didn't have what I wanted and he did. Now he is my regular shop and just a few days ago, we were talking and I told him of our first experience. I said to him, "on our second encounter I came to realize that you weren't a bad guy, just one lacking in social skills." So go figger, people are non-deterministic finite automatons (my techie background lies exposed).

Still curious what the big deal about the label is. When I had my bikes done, I was very specific about no labels. I figure that me pays the money, I don't need to advertise for them.

One other thing I've found is that people involved in such custom work are often difficult to deal with. No, I don't think this is some affliction of 'creative' people. I come from an art background so I have some exposure to many such folks. 

But what I've found in dealing with airbrushers is that a number of them are people I wouldn't want to deal with. NO, not all of them, but a significant percentage such that if your local grocery workers behaved this way in such percentages they would go out of business very quickly. That's my experience, YMMV, and I've had good experiences with them also.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> Jro, I know that people aren't always consistent, that's why I put in the IMHO. I have to go on what my experience is. I have a LBS that turned me off very strongly. I ended up going back to him as the other shops in town didn't have what I wanted and he did. Now he is my regular shop and just a few days ago, we were talking and I told him of our first experience. I said to him, "on our second encounter I came to realize that you weren't a bad guy, just one lacking in social skills." So go figger, people are non-deterministic finite automatons (my techie background lies exposed).
> 
> Still curious what the big deal about the label is. When I had my bikes done, I was very specific about no labels. I figure that me pays the money, I don't need to advertise for them.
> 
> ...


I understand and agree with you that a business man should be consistant and having a bad day is not an excuse.

I think the big deal with the label is that most of the EWR's were originally painted by Fresh Frame. I believe he put his label on all of them and the owners (myself) want to keep their bikes are "original" as possible.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Eastcoaster said:


> I live right down the road. Actually, I was through Ephrata about a half hour ago. Was out near Stoudt's Brewery in Adamstown.
> 
> Utahdog, I hear you on the tab convert. This thread has me thinkin too. BUT, that means also getting rid of the v brake tabs and the seat clamp tabs so that I can run a Salsa Flip Lock.
> 
> ...


Hey Eascoaster that's cool that you saw Joe at Shirk's. I was hoping to see the guys from Shirk's at the T-town swap this year, but they were not there. Boy did I get some cool stuff this year there!


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 12, 2004)

*baby trailer!?!*

I don't know which is worse, putting a baby trailer on an EWR or calling yourself a mountain biker when you live in Florida! Poser!

If you bring it to Tsali we can take a rare photo of two EWR's together. We can send it to Eastcoaster or one of the other guys that will be getting together on Nov 3rd. They can pretend we are there. And when I had the disc tab welded on mine, they maintained the FF decal. They only had to repaint about 8" from the dropout.


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

mtpisgah said:


> I don't know which is worse, putting a baby trailer on an EWR or calling yourself a mountain biker when you live in Florida! Poser!
> 
> If you bring it to Tsali we can take a rare photo of two EWR's together. We can send it to Eastcoaster or one of the other guys that will be getting together on Nov 3rd. They can pretend we are there. And when I had the disc tab welded on mine, they maintained the FF decal. They only had to repaint about 8" from the dropout.


I was wondering when you'd free yourself from out from under that rock and join the fun! Just for the wise-crack, I'm not going to share my bagels and Spam with you this weekend!! Nyah Nyah!

I don't know if I can bring three bikes just for my one butt. Bringing the Can-O-Snails so Gary can be mean to me, bringing the Ti because I don't yet trust the Can-O-Snails, and if I throw the Ewer on the car too, well, then I just might have to kick my own ass. I suppose I can bring the Ewer as the back-up, but then I either need to drink enough beer to not feel the pain in my knees from the SS thing, or I'll be swapping the drivetrain from the Can to the Ewer at the campsite...again, probably drunk! I did post a pic of the two of them together taken while Matt was abusing mine, so maybe that will keep the EWR faithful happy for a bit...maybe I'll just link it up again...(pic from 2002)

My logo is different from that one J Ro posted. Colors and a little ribon indicating the quality grade of the paint. The pic with the baby trailer makes the paint look better than it is. There's quite a bit of chipping and wear on mine, so I think if I do send it under the knife I'll need to have the whole thing done, at which point I'll be back to this thread for the graphics for sure. Thanks for the offer khenry!

While we're talking Nip/Tuck on the EWRs, has anyone ever collared the head tube for reinforcement? My HT is a wee ovalized, and I need to address that or maybe get one of those deep cup headsets that all the kids are using these days. Probably the deep cup is the way to go, or maybe a pink Chris King would be better suited to my riding style...


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*Ahhh... there he is!*



utahdog2003 said:


> I was wondering when you'd free yourself from out from under that rock and join the fun! Just for the wise-crack, I'm not going to share my bagels and Spam with you this weekend!! Nyah Nyah!
> 
> I don't know if I can bring three bikes just for my one butt. Bringing the Can-O-Snails so Gary can be mean to me, bringing the Ti because I don't yet trust the Can-O-Snails, and if I throw the Ewer on the car too, well, then I just might have to kick my own ass. I suppose I can bring the Ewer as the back-up, but then I either need to drink enough beer to not feel the pain in my knees from the SS thing, or I'll be swapping the drivetrain from the Can to the Ewer at the campsite...again, probably drunk! I did post a pic of the two of them together taken while Matt was abusing mine, so maybe that will keep the EWR faithful happy for a bit...maybe I'll just link it up again...(pic from 2002)
> 
> ...


Wondering when mtpisgah would chime in too!
Oh, and uh, There's the Magura's that everyone says they'd like to do on the rear of the Woods Bike per the cable routing! Thanks for the photo!


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

Eastcoaster said:


> Wondering when mtpisgah would chime in too!
> Oh, and uh, There's the Magura's that everyone says they'd like to do on the rear of the Woods Bike per the cable routing! Thanks for the photo!


Them there brakes worked pretty good for about 5 years. I got them at Velo Swap in Denver in 1996 for $15 bucks. I sold them on ebay for $130 in April. I love ebay. Sure its like the return of the old testament locusts, but hey one man's dirt is another man's dollars!!

You know, blurry-eyed after a long night in the "Stadium Previously Known as Alltel" watching the Jags get wiped out by Indy, the first line of my last post looks like "I'm not going to _*shave*_ my bagels and _*spoon*_ with you this weekend!!"" Yikes!:eekster:


----------



## jdrp_stuntboy (Jul 21, 2004)

Really cool seeing all of this on the web. I am seriously in awe of it, and I am really psyched every time I find more. How about that EWR reunion of sorts at Ted's in Downingtown, PA on November 4th? I think it would be a great idea and a great place to host it. I would love to see and meet all of you guys if any could come out, as then shred the jumps! I know all of the Mount Perk guys will be there, as well as Kenny Bendajo who has the absolute cleanest original Original Woods Bike built by me and Ken! Please Spread the word...

Jay de Jesus


----------



## kenn72 (Jun 4, 2007)

*EWR Reunion*

Thought you might be interested in this - I was talking with Jay DeJesus (the man, the myth, the legend behind EWR Eastern Woods Research) last night and I was telling him about this post thread. He is going to be in Downingtown PA for a Dirt Jump Jam the weekend of November 4th and he wants to try to get together a bunch of people from the old days.

If you have an EWR, make sure you bring it with you. He'll be bringing the two he has, I'll be there with mine, hopefully more will be there with theirs.

If you are interested, email me at , email me at [email protected]

Hope to see you there.


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

eastcoaster: just send me an email and i'll send over the graphics in whatever format you need. 

Great to see you chime in here too Jay!!


----------



## Tanker Kranker (Dec 13, 2005)

jdrp_stuntboy said:


> Really cool seeing all of this on the web. I am seriously in awe of it, and I am really psyched every time I find more. How about that EWR reunion of sorts at Ted's in Downingtown, PA on November 4th? I think it would be a great idea and a great place to host it. I would love to see and meet all of you guys if any could come out, as then shred the jumps! I know all of the Mount Perk guys will be there, as well as Kenny Bendajo who has the absolute cleanest original Original Woods Bike built by me and Ken! Please Spread the word...
> 
> Jay de Jesus


Wish I was closer, I'd love to attend! Don't forget to post any photos of the event.

Lee


----------



## jdrp_stuntboy (Jul 21, 2004)

*Lee!*

Holy Crap, it is good to see that bike. I remember going back and forth with you regarding geometry and BB height. Two things I regret with my company:

1) Making only 1 Ti frame (currently and forever owned by Ed Hall at Bikeworks in Harleysville, PA)

2) Making only 1 DH frame, the one you are all looking at.

Lee won the NORBA National DH title on that bike (96?).

Other National rankings on EWR's:
Jeff Lenosky -- Nat'l #1 Pro Trials
Shawn Miller -- Nat'l #1 Jr. Stock Trials
Jason McLean -- Numerous top 5 National Rankings Pro Trials Mod and Stock bikes
Jay de Jesus -- Numerous top 5 National Rankings Pro Trials Mod and Stock bikes
Mike Nicholson -- Top 5 National Ranking Pro Trials Stock bike

Lee, please contact me:
[email protected]

Jay d.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice to hear from you Jay, please stop by here more often. I hope to come to the "jam" with my/your old yellow Original Woods and the orange B2 Race.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Any chance you could put some pictures up on here of your ewr bikes jay and its good to see all the pics of yours on Flickr.com.


----------



## Tanker Kranker (Dec 13, 2005)

Email sent Jay.

Lee


----------



## kenn72 (Jun 4, 2007)

*EWR Reunion*

:thumbsup: Effing-A Cotton. I'll be there. Looking forward to meeting some of you guys that picked up EWR's after I left the scene. That will be really cool. I'll be riding mine on the XC ride too.

See you there.

BTW - Jay did start a new thread on this:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3671916#poststop


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*The Deal with Fresh Frame is........*

Just got off of the phone with Shirk's Bike Shop in East Earl, PA. They weren't even sure if the Fresh Frame name was still being used. The owner and painter Bryan Myers (forgive the name spelling...those two names could be spelled a LOT of diff. ways.) is still painting, only in small batches of frames for a number of small frame builders. An individual job has been considered and done in the past. (for Shirks) They weren't sure how he'd feel about other jobs. I told them the reason for the interest in Fresh Frame and why I was calling.
They had his phone number. I just tried the number and it is not a number in service. I was at least going to call him and explain the reason for the call per the whole interest in EWR, etc.

But...if the need moves one of you....
Shirk's Bike Shop
717.445.5731
Maybe they could guide you a little more. I just didn't want to be a pain and keep digging... hmmm, maybe I should give Joe Williams a call...sure he'll know the deal...


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

utahdog2003 said:


> While we're talking Nip/Tuck on the EWRs, has anyone ever collared the head tube for reinforcement? My HT is a wee ovalized, and I need to address that or maybe get one of those deep cup headsets that all the kids are using these days. Probably the deep cup is the way to go, or maybe a pink Chris King would be better suited to my riding style...


Jay pointed out to me that it was an issue on those bikes and I had a *slight* amount of ovalizing there so I just replaced the headset with a Chris King steelset which has 1" deep skirts so it will stay tight even if the headtube is slightly ovalized, and will prevent further ovalizing.


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

*An eon later...*

OK, So I'm a little slow at taking a pic of the FF logo on the EWR. As discussed nearly a year ago...this little guy keeps me from repainting the EWR...and from fitting disk tabs and a head-tube reinforcement ring and...

Here goes!


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*You and me both...*

That's why I haven't touched mine...
Still riding it as my daily steed. Did switch to Cane Creek Direct Curve 5 brakes though and it ended cable routing problems. I have great back brakes now!


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 12, 2004)

*It isn't hard to match the paint*

The person that put my disc tab on matched the paint pretty well. Most people can't tell that it isn't original and if it has a light coat of dust on it, I can't tell.

You know James, if you hadn't sold the bike to Matt, it wouldn't need to be repainted.


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

Actually the paint faired better under Matt than the cranks did. he chewed those pretty good. The paint, and the lone dent, are my fault.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Can anyone here help me out...?

I know I could just caliper it.... but what is the proper seatpost diameter for an EWR OWB?

I thought it was 29.4 for some reason, but I just tried that out of my new OWB and it doesn't even come close to fitting. Tried a 27.2, but no luck either.... is it 26.8?

I just picked up good ol' EWR-HE-113-5-94 
She's in fairly rough shape, but structurally looks great. I kind of like the old beat up look actually, in contrast to my shiny new OWB, so I might not have it blasted and clearcoated raw like I was originally planning...

Oh, also, never realized until now. There are NO vent holes in the frame's tubing (usually inside headtube/seattube). Isn't that bad for the welding process? I noticed right away because I've got a lot of what sounds like sand (rust particles?) swishing around in the tubing that I cannot get out.

Anyway, tips/help is greatly appreciated! thanks.


----------



## jdrp_stuntboy (Jul 21, 2004)

The post you are looking for is a 26.8. It might need a little cleanup, but that is the correct size. The reason that there were no vent holes is that John Balban was such a good welder that he could close the weld off with no problems. Testament to his abilities and the overall design is the extremely low number of frames ever broken at the welds. 

Enjoy the ride and please post a pic. .

Jay d.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Congrats! I didn't see that one until it was too late. Looks like you got a heck of a deal on that one. Yes, please post pics and forward them to Jay or Kenn to put them on the new EWR site.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*J Ro: Check your PM's*

See the above title! : )


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

jdrp_stuntboy said:


> The post you are looking for is a 26.8. It might need a little cleanup, but that is the correct size. The reason that there were no vent holes is that John Balban was such a good welder that he could close the weld off with no problems. Testament to his abilities and the overall design is the extremely low number of frames ever broken at the welds.
> 
> Enjoy the ride and please post a pic. .
> 
> Jay d.


ahhh, excellent. Thanks Jay.  Too bad I don't have any spare 26.8's laying around.

Will most definitely be posting some pics when the project is done... alongside good ol' EWR-OWB-106-M... who has also seen quite a few changes since initial build. Man, I love these bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

khenry44 said:


> Been wanting to have my EWR adapted for disk brakes for a while now and finally got the job done. Ted Wojcik was kind enough to do all the work and he did a great job. Super nice and does great work-i highly recommend him to anyone. (He was kind enough to share what he was working on and man-there is some beautiful stuff coming out of that shop!) But here's the pics-before and after. Keeping the black paint was a no brainer for me but decided to go with some custom cut chrome decals. (thanks to Rick at Premier Signs & Graphics in PA) Turned out pretty nice and was worth the wait. Opted for full housing from front to rear. The frame was so beat up when i handed it off. My jaw just about dropped off my noggin when i saw the new paint. Build specs are:
> 
> EWR Original Woods frame
> serial number: R-HE-119-7-94 (R=(?), HE=hairy eyeball, almost became name according to jay..1=nothing, 1=1st prod. run, 9=9th in batch, 7=July, 94=1994
> ...


alright.... again, trying to draw on some of the knowledge that may slide accross this thread.

What size spindle length are you running on this bike?
What was a standard size spindle length on the old OWB's for a nice chainline?
How about Singlespeed, should I go wider?

Looking for a 68shell sq. taper bb for mine so I can build it up SS with some old cranks, but I want to get the chainline right.... hopefully with the cog on the rear slightly more towards the outer edge of the cassette body (incase I ever get a dedicated SS rear hub in the future).
So, what do you think, 113, 115, 118???

oh, also... just being anal... after staring too long at the awesome bike in the photos, I notice that in this first post it appears to have that old TSC chain on backwards... so I was going to comment on that, but in photos below it on the first page they appear to have it switched around to the correct direction.  I'll probably run an old half-link chain I've got sitting around too, hopefully it's long enough. Luckily the drops on these old OWB's are horizontal, even though very short. Good stuff.

Thanks again for the help all, in advance.


----------



## steelridesonly (Jan 24, 2008)

Congratulations on your acquisition! Follow this link for some answers to your spindle question: http://www.ewrbikes.com/viintage_ewr_conversion_tips


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

steelridesonly said:


> Congratulations on your acquisition! Follow this link for some answers to your spindle question: http://www.ewrbikes.com/viintage_ewr_conversion_tips


Thanks a lot. Now running a 113 white ind. ti. Photos to come soon, project almost dialed.

FYI 34 X 16 does not work w/out a half-link... Wish my old nuke proof hubs could get a bolt-on axle conversion.... wheel slips when I try to pop wheelies, haha.


----------



## khenry44 (May 2, 2004)

looking forward to the build pics..

Congrats on the find. I recall when i found mine-so i can relate! The spindle I am running is an isis dh bottom bracket-and I believe that is 118. The singlespeed setup is 34 x 16. The halflink chain made all the difference since it slides back very minimally with this setup if you get things just right. Heavy but it can take some serious abuse and I didn't want to run a bash. But the longer the spindle, the farther outside the cog will have to be placed to achieve a good chainline. I went with a longer spindle because chainsuck with this frame was a bit of a problem as well as teeth being really close to the stay-I didn't want to take any risks of the ring coming in contact with the stay. Something I've come to be annoyed with regarding the two piece systems is the lack of options that you had with isis or better yet square taper. But that's just my opinion.. Sounds like you're on your way to a cool build. I believe I will build up a rigid fork for this bike and run it full rigid in the near future.

And yes, in my excitement I installed the chain backwards and realized it after I took the pics...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Quick taste.

Don't have any other photos yet. I'm sleepy.

Fun bike!








Didn't intend that color combo actually, just happened to have a LOT of red parts laying around, so I went with it. And, I was going to raw the frame and clearcoat.... but once I build it up, I didn't have the heart to strip down the frame as it is...
I also had some NOS Tioga Psycho Edges on there, but decided to keep them as they were and put on some new tires so I could just go shred the trails as I please... So far, this bike has seen the most night rides out of my stable.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Very slick. Mind giving us a close up on those brakes?


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Thats got to be one of my favourites ever on mtbr.Very nice bike.


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm diggin' it.:thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey, thanks a lot!

Yeah, I'll try to get more photos in the near future... Need to get some of it side by side with the new EWR OWB as well.
The brakes are Machinetech canti's w/ matching hardware, old Paul levers, and rear has Odyssey Ti booster. (It is very hard to keep the kool-stop pads from spinning/rotating on these very thin canti's... a bit frustrating)
Oh, and just a side note, those bars are almost 30" wide too, haha, get ahold of some leverage going on the climbs with those steer horns! One way I can get away with the 65mm Profile bmx stem.
One of my favorite parts of the bike are the Caramba DoubleBarrel cranks and how well the new Crank Brothers Mallet2 pedals anodization matches up.


----------



## kenn72 (Jun 4, 2007)

yeah man, get with the side by side pics already!


----------

